# Panamax bulk carrier COS Joy drifting in South Atlantic [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Bulk carrier COS Joy disabled and adrift in South Atlantic en route from China to Pecem Brazil

More...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully Andrew C.B. will be able to provide the inside story on this one!


----------

